# DILLY Brand trailers



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Where would I find the stamped vin# on the trailer?

I found the S/N and all the weight info.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I think the serial number is going to be the VIN for the trailer.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yea, if it's one of the old jon boat sized trailers , there wasn't much info on them , everything is on that tag


----------

